# Cracked Helmet



## mikemon (Nov 30, 2012)

Went to Windham yesterday. Had a great time despite the mtn being pretty small. Snow softened up a bit from this stupid heat wave, so all things considered good conditions. I found a nice trail that passed Wraparound park so I decided to hit some jumps (I am a beginner, but I've been advancing pretty quickly and I'm really excited to hit more parks). Got decent air on several tries and fairly clean landings.

Anyway..of course on the last run of a great day on the 2nd jump I go too fast and I guess? panic in mid-air? (or I'm just bad at it) so I bail backwards. I owe it to inexperience hitting jumps and not being completely sure what to do with my body.

Thank god I had the helmet on. Take a look. Gonna be looking for a new helmet, perhaps without the button to secure goggles because I'm thinking now that might affect the structural integrity of the helmet.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Appreciated!


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Crack or not the helmet did exactly what it is supposed to do. Regardless of weather or not it cracks any significant blow to a helmet and it should be replaced anyways. If it were me I would have no problem getting another of the exact same helmet. Good to know it works! And glad to hear your ok!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Agreed with the above post, The helmet appears to have been fiberglass lid. Fiberglass is supposed to crack to disperse the impact around your head instead of a concentrated blow.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

mikemon said:


> Thank god I had the helmet on. Take a look. Gonna be looking for a new helmet, perhaps without the button to secure goggles because I'm thinking now that might affect the structural integrity of the helmet.
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions? Appreciated!


Mmm, the goggle button or snap isn't affecting the integrity of the helmet... crashing and burning on a jump just might, though 

Whether or not the shell cracked due to some added pressure from the goggle button, it is the interior compressed styrofoam that absorbs most of the energy from an impact.

Whether the shell visibly cracks or not, a helmet should be replaced after a big fall & impact like that.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Mmm, the goggle button or snap isn't affecting the integrity of the helmet... crashing and burning on a jump just might, though


Technically, any hole in any structural surface will have an area around it that is weaker than the same surface without the hole, but the same goes for all the vents. 

Don't worry about the button. Just like everyone else said, the helmet did what it is supposed to do.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Technically, any hole in any structural surface will have an area around it that is weaker than the same surface without the hole, but the same goes for all the vents.
> 
> Don't worry about the button. Just like everyone else said, the helmet did what it is supposed to do.


Agree!!

??? So OP, you have a helmet you like,.. It saved your noggin' when taking a severe thump,.. and you want to go with a "Different" one next?????

Dude!!! If that were me 'n _MY_ noodle,.. I'd run out & buy 2-3 of those brain buckets so I'd have 'em should they ever stop making them!!!!!

The helmet was _done_ the second you took that kind of hit!! Crack ain't got shit to do with anything,.. (...except that maybe you're doin' "It"!!!) :dunno:


----------



## mikemon (Nov 30, 2012)

racer357 said:


> Agreed with the above post, The helmet appears to have been fiberglass lid. Fiberglass is supposed to crack to disperse the impact around your head instead of a concentrated blow.



Good to know!

Thanks for the replies. I probably will opt for another Ride helmet - it definitely did its job..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

actually it failed spectacularly.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

It's nice to know you were able to ride away from that high of an impact. I've had a couple of bell ringers where my the back of my head impacted ice yet showed nary a scratch on my helmet...


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

get some duct tape you could probably get another 10 days outta that helmet.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

jfergus7 said:


> Crack or not the helmet did exactly what it is supposed to do. Regardless of weather or not it cracks any significant blow to a helmet and it should be replaced anyways. If it were me I would have no problem getting another of the exact same helmet. Good to know it works! And glad to hear your ok!


Truth. OP listen to this post. You'll be thankful you did.
As a Sales Associate of snowboarding goods, I fully agree with this post. :thumbsup:


----------



## treedodger (Dec 7, 2012)

pretty impressive that you were able to crack your helmet and ride away fine. :thumbsup:


----------

